# How to replace oven igniter?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

you can go to sites like repairclinic.com or appliancerepair.com just type in your model number. They have how to videos like the one below;


----------



## RogerDoger (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi jmon,
Thanks for the reply. The problem I have (no access to the bolts securing the igniter) is a deflector about one inch below the igniter. No way I can get a tool around the bolts to loosen them. The example shown on the sites to which you referred me applies to an oven where the igniter bolts are accessible. Not my Kenmore m/n 362.7361190. I am still stumped. I will take another look, believing that there must be a way to release something to obtain access.

Thank you,
RogerDoger


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

I think this is the right part for your oven, along with a diagram and instructions on how to install it. But since you haven't supplied any pictures, it's hard to be sure. 



From: https://www.partselect.com/PS243425...e=7&SearchTerm=3627361190&ModelNum=3627361190


Scroll down to where is says "Installation Instructions"


*No ignition*

Unplug the oven.
Open the oven door.
Remove the racks.
Remove the two screws that hold the oven floor; they are located toward the back.
Remove the oven floor pan.
Remove the screw holding the heat shield/dispenser.
Remove the heat shield/dispenser.
Untwist the ceramic wire caps on the two igniter wires.
Remove the two screws holding the igniter.
Remove the igniter.
Replace the igniter working all the steps backwards.
It’s super simple.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry about that rogerdoger.

I agree with you, there has got to be a way to access it. Post some pics maybe we can help you to figure it out. 

Hope you get it figured out soon.


----------



## RogerDoger (Apr 27, 2018)

I've attached two JPGs, the one for the lower igniter is the one for which I can't figure out access. The upper igniter has wide-open access and is easy to replace. Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks, RogerDoger


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

It's difficult to tell from your photo, since it is rather dark. The parts diagram for your oven shows that the igniter is screwed to a mounting bracket, and the bracket is screwed to the rear wall of the oven. If that's the case, can you get to the screws that mount the bracket to the oven wall and remove that?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

RAL238 said:


> It's difficult to tell from your photo, since it is rather dark. The parts diagram for your oven shows that the igniter is screwed to a mounting bracket, and the bracket is screwed to the rear wall of the oven. If that's the case, can you get to the screws that mount the bracket to the oven wall and remove that?




Looks like it only has one screw holding it in place. Also looks like you will have to access wiring from back of range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerDoger (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks all for your support. I'm slow in responding. My DSL has had problems.

My parts reference is "Sears Repair Parts List" p/n SR4121.

The first pic shows the baking oven igniter at the bottom of the oven. My index finger is pointing under the igniter to the two bolts that attach the igniter to the burner/flame spreader.

Igniter mounting is easier to see for the broiler burner/flame spreader at the top of the oven (2nd pic). It is these two bolts for the lower igniter that I have to access. There is a bracket that might allow the igniter+burner/flame spreader assembly to be tilted (allowing access to the igniter bolts), but I do not see a mounting bolt for this bracket.

If there is a parts list that shows mounting bolts, please send a p/n reference for this list.

Thanks a lot,
RogerDoger


----------



## RogerDoger (Apr 27, 2018)

RAL238,

Your diagram does not look like my lower igniter. Like the broiler igniter, I believe the lower igniter only attaches to the burner/flame spreader. The replacement part only has the flange with two holes for bolting it to the burner/flame spreader. I am still looking for a mounting bolt for the bracket that may support the burner/flame spreader.

Thanks,
RogerDoger


----------



## Munchie17 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi there,
I have the same stove and have come to a halt because the 2 screws holding the lower igniter are not accessible as pointed out in the above comments. I have been all over the internet and cannot find a solution. But there must be one. Please help a single lady fix her stove.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Did the OP's pics help at all?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pics

the lower ignitor burnt out in my pos stove. the ignitor was pretty expensive. so i took out the broiler ignitor and used that. was a pita.


----------



## Munchie17 (Dec 10, 2021)

huesmann said:


> Did the OP's pics help at all?


No. But I figured out that if swing the burner to one side, and pull up a little it will pull up and then can be lifted out. Unfortunately the issue in my oven was not the igniter. It is probably the control board.


----------

